# Selbstmord vor der Webcam - oder: Psychowracks und Psychowracks



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

Ein Mensch, der sich umbringt, gilt qua Definition als krank (Jean Amery zum Trotz). Wenn jemand sich umbringen will und das vor der Webcam tut, live im Internet, ist er vielleicht noch ein bisschen kranker als ein "normaler" Selbstmörder. Mag sein.

Aber wie krank im Kopf sind eigentlich Leute, die den Livestream anschauen, kommentieren, darüber philosophieren, ob die eingenommene Tablettendosis überhaupt tödlich ist, den Suizidanten ermuntern, der schon sterbend auf dem Bett liegt?

Ein Extremfall, bei dem man sich fragt: Wie bezeichnend ist das für die Menschen, unter denen wir leben?

Suizid vor laufender Webcam: 'Wo waren sie die ganze Zeit?' - Computer-technik - STERN.DE

Entsetzen über Selbstmord vor Webcam im Internet - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland

Florida teen Abraham Biggs commits suicide broadcast online via webcam

Da schüttelt's mich... Homo homini lupus war schon immer eine Beleidigung selbst für den übelsten Wolf, aber was ist der Mensch (sind solche Menschen) dem Menschen eigentlich heutzutage?

---
http://theosmblog.com/2008/11/21/florida-teen-live-streams-his-suicide/


> The sad reality is that this won’t be the last time something like this happens. People who are contemplating suicide often just need someone to talk to, and the Internet is the only forum they have. Unfortunately, they’ll get those who have issues of their own who will encourage them to “do it.” On the positive side, there will be those who attempt to help as well.


 Irgendwie ist das Internet dann also doch wie das wahre Leben - zumindest nicht schlimmer, wenn das ein Trost ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Selbstmord vor der Webcam - oder: Psychowracks und Psychowracks*

PS:
now playing...
Harold The Barrel (Genesis, 1972)

Man beachte den versteckten Link ganz am Ende...
Nette Idee.
(PS: Harold The Barrel gehört, genauso wie "Out of the window" von den Violent Femmes, zu der Art von Liedern über suizidale Stimmungen oder Suizid, die sicherlich einen eher heilenden [wertneutral formuliert: intensitätsreduzierenden] Effekt haben dürften, wenn man mal ganz unten ist. Als Ex-DJ bin ich ziemlich gut vertraut mit Stimmungsmanipulation durch Musik, aber das wäre jetzt der falsche Zeitpunkt, das zu vertiefen)


----------



## Adele (25 November 2008)

*AW: Selbstmord vor der Webcam - oder: Psychowracks und Psychowracks*

Krank im Kopf sind wohl weniger Jene, die "freiwillig" aus dem Leben scheiden als Solche, an denen sie verzweifeln. Sowohl der Akt selbst als auch der die eigene Tötung vor laufender Kamera als Ausdruck des Wunsches nach Beachtung passt in unsere immer kältere und zunehmend an menschlichen Werten reduzierte Welt. Wie sehr reduziert, zeigen eben auch - aber nicht einzig - die erwähnten, tatenlosen und lediglich kommentierenden Zuschauer.


----------

